# The braggart



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A strong young man at the construction site was bragging that he could outdo anyone in a feat of strength. He made a special case of making fun of Morris, one of the older workmen. After several minutes, Morris had enough. "Why don't you put your money where your mouth is?" he said. "I will bet a week's wages that I can haul something in a wheelbarrow over to that outbuilding that you won't be able to wheel back."

"You're on, old man," the braggart replied. "It's a bet! Let's see what you got." Morris reached out and grabbed the wheelbarrow by the handles. Then, nodding to the young man, he said, "All right. Get in."


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

